# Sexual Orientation Test



## samuraicrack (Dec 16, 2019)

https://www.idrlabs.com/sexual-orientation/test.php


----------



## TenMilesWide (Dec 16, 2019)

This test is fake and gay


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 16, 2019)

That literally makes zero sense. Bisexual is a fucking midpoint between two single values and Asexual would be off the spectrum. Of course here it's probably the tumblr definition of "has friends that they don't want to play hide the sausage with". This whole thing reeks of tumblr "soft boi uwu" bs orientations


----------



## crocodilian (Dec 16, 2019)

How stupid do you need to be in order to not understand which gender you'd like to have intercourse with?

And how does a test rank you as any-percent homosexual, other than 'zero', when you answer "no" to every same-sex intimacy question?


----------



## Autismo Jones (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Dec 16, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> That literally makes zero sense. Bisexual is a fucking midpoint between two single values and Asexual would be off the spectrum. Of course here it's probably the tumblr definition of "has friends that they don't want to play hide the sausage with". This whole thing reeks of tumblr "soft boi uwu" bs orientations



It makes perfect sense because the way it is it aligns 100% correctly with political compass


----------



## Pinot Pierrot (Dec 16, 2019)

Well thanks, Captain fucking Nemo.  I wouldn't have known.





The questionnaire itself is literally just yes/no questions disguised as a 1-5 scale, and is full of obvious statements like "Found myself wanting to have real-life sexual intercourse with a man" and "Found a woman attractive".

If I were to design an orientation test, I would have listed off at least 20 gay/straight/attack helicopter scenarios and ask participants to rate how hot they find each one.  That would probably give a better idea about orientation than this.


----------



## Nguyen Van Phuoc (Dec 16, 2019)

I found OP's actual test results:


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 16, 2019)

So then I went back and ticked my gender as "other" and:



Not gonna lie, this test ain't all that great


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 16, 2019)

So just for the sake of taking it:



Can't say I'm surprised but yeah it's all yes/no shit with intensity modifiers.


----------



## TenMilesWide (Dec 16, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> That literally makes zero sense. Bisexual is a fucking midpoint between two single values and Asexual would be off the spectrum. Of course here it's probably the tumblr definition of "has friends that they don't want to play hide the sausage with". This whole thing reeks of tumblr "soft boi uwu" bs orientations


The graph makes more sense if you rotate it 45 degrees counterclockwise. The far asexual and bisexual points being direct opposites of the "do you wanna fuck anybody ever?" spectrum, and hetero and homosexual being midpoints where you want to fuck a specific half of the population.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 16, 2019)

If you need an internet test to figure out if you like cock or pussy, that's pretty exceptional.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Dec 16, 2019)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> If you need an internet test to figure out if you like cock or pussy, that's pretty exceptional.


Or you're just a fag in denial.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Dec 16, 2019)

Not that I needed a test to tell me this. If I haven't figured it out by my age...


----------



## samuraicrack (Dec 16, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> That literally makes zero sense. Bisexual is a fucking midpoint between two single values and Asexual would be off the spectrum. Of course here it's probably the tumblr definition of "has friends that they don't want to play hide the sausage with". This whole thing reeks of tumblr "soft boi uwu" bs orientations


I got bored and saw it on Twitter. I’m not taking it too seriously tbh


----------



## Muttnik (Dec 16, 2019)

Not terribly surprising results. But to be fair, the test itself is pretty lame.


----------



## Coldgrip (Dec 16, 2019)

Hah, I can't be gay, I've been vaccinated against it.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Dec 16, 2019)

Mine just said "Yes".

Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Judge Holden (Dec 16, 2019)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> Mine just said "Yes".
> 
> Did I do something wrong?


Hmm...something does seem to be up with the system. I answered as honestly as I could and the browser froze for like ten minutes before producing this result


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 16, 2019)

Jokes on you, my spouse corrected my pseudo-homosexuality when I was 16


----------



## Give Her The D (Dec 16, 2019)

My sexual orientation is centrist, apparently.


----------



## Spastic Colon (Dec 16, 2019)

This test is obviously for single people.  If I answered honestly, I don't know where I would end up.  I don't fantasize a lot about having sex, lol.  I'm married.  I've got it pretty much on demand.

And it only wants to know if you've had these feelings in the last 2 weeks.  If you've been autistically working your way through one category on Pornhub, that could skew your results.


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 16, 2019)

Spastic Colon said:


> This test is obviously for single people.  If I answered honestly, I don't know where I would end up.  I don't fantasize a lot about having sex, lol.  I'm married.  I've got it pretty much on demand.
> 
> And it only wants to know if you've had these feelings in the last 2 weeks.  If you've been autistically working your way through one category on Pornhub, that could skew your results.


My thoughts precisely.
Whoever made this test probably never had sex.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Dec 16, 2019)

My test results were just a restraining order and the phone number to a mental health facility.


----------



## Revo (Dec 16, 2019)

Where's God damn helicopter option as a result of this test?


----------



## Vampirella (Dec 16, 2019)

I may like dick. I need to tell my husband right away.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Hamplanet Fitness (Dec 16, 2019)

I mean... duh


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Dec 16, 2019)

Nguyen Van Phuoc said:


> I found OP's actual test results:
> View attachment 1053619


Homosexual quadrant sounds as if it's directly lifted from Star Trek.


----------



## Mimekiller (Dec 16, 2019)

Hetro cis scum reporting in....but if a perfectly passing trans blew me in the back of a Arbys and I found out afterwards eh I wouldnt be that shook up about it  but its not a experience I'm looking for.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Dec 16, 2019)

Monika H. said:


> Jokes on you, my spouse corrected my pseudo-homosexuality when I was 16


You got married off and fucked the gay out of when you were 16? Are you from India or the Middle East by chance?



Ilackcreativity said:


> View attachment 1053848


I like how this test is literally just a political compass for sex.

Alternative sexual orientation test:
Do you like
A. Benis
B. Vagene


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 16, 2019)

Doctor Placebo said:


> You got married off and fucked the gay out of when you were 16? Are you from India or the Middle East by chance?


Nope, Eastern Europe and we aren't that backwards. 
I got the gay fucked out of me at 16 and married at 19. My lovely spouse is slightly over 25.
BTW I'm a dude and she's a strong, independent woman, so we are WOKE


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Dec 16, 2019)

This test seems to have created for 15 year old girls to post on social media.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Dec 16, 2019)

This test is fake and gay, unlike myself.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 16, 2019)

What do I win?


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 16, 2019)

Enlightened centrisexual.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Dec 16, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 1054669
> 
> What do I win?


Trent's anus

Edit:


Aberforth said:


> View attachment 1054693
> 
> Enlightened centrisexual.


That's the other reason trying to make this work like the political quadrant is bullshit. WTF even is the based centrism of sexuality? Bisexuality is the midpoint between homo and hetero, but here it's a separate quadrant. Meanwhile you have attraction to both genders (reeeeee) vs no sex drive. And in the middle is unspecified single gender attraction I guess? It doesn't mesh.


----------



## Monolith (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Mao Hao Hao (Dec 17, 2019)

A lot of the questions sounded like things you get asked at a party full of drunk teens when doing truth or dare or something.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Dec 19, 2019)

Not surprising in the slightest.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## icecait (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Death Grip (Dec 19, 2019)

If it had have asked about a longer period of time, then this probably would have looked different. But it asked about the last two weeks. Which is dumb.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Dec 19, 2019)

*Your sexual orientation is 64.3% heterosexual, 60.7% homosexual, which places you in the bisexual quadrant.*

Look at me ma! Im over 100% sexual!


----------



## s0mbra (Dec 19, 2019)

I want my minute and a half back, op...


----------



## Whatsup bud? (Dec 19, 2019)

Yup. Still gay as springtime


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (Dec 19, 2019)

Freddy Freaker said:


> That literally makes zero sense. Bisexual is a fucking midpoint between two single values and Asexual would be off the spectrum. Of course here it's probably the tumblr definition of "has friends that they don't want to play hide the sausage with". This whole thing reeks of tumblr "soft boi uwu" bs orientations


The fact that the first question lists "other" as a gender option and asks "what do you *identify* as" tells you all you need to know.


----------



## Vampirella (Dec 19, 2019)

Mao Hao Hao said:


> A lot of the questions sounded like things you get asked at a party full of drunk teens when doing truth or dare or something.


Do you like sex with gril?
Do you like sex with boi?
Do you sex?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm a boring straightie.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Dec 19, 2019)

This test is fucking dumb lmao. Just because I fantasize with being with a woman, it doesn't mean I'm bisexual.


----------



## Atomic Wangler (Dec 19, 2019)

All memeing aside, this test is pretty shit.

"Ever think about dick? Nigga, you gay!"

Stunning and brave


----------



## kūhaku (Dec 19, 2019)

Test is pretty fucking dumb I'll agree on that, it tells you nothing you don't already know


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 19, 2019)

Oh , I'm bi? I never would've know, thanks Internet.

Eta: how can it be 75/75?


----------



## Vampirella (Dec 19, 2019)

The 8 of Spades said:


> Eta: how can it be 75/75?


You're 75% gay and 75% straight. That make you equally gay and straight and that's bi... so you're 150% sex.

Yes, this is how sexual orientation works.


----------



## soft breathing (Dec 19, 2019)

Wow, I'm 167.9% sexual.


----------



## cecograph (Dec 19, 2019)

Pinot Pierrot said:


> If I were to design an orientation test, I would have listed off at least 20 gay/straight/attack helicopter scenarios and ask participants to rate how hot they find each one.  That would probably give a better idea about orientation than this.


If I were to design an orientation test, it would ask you to rank your favourite characters from popular media franchises, and the end result would always be "screamingly gay."


----------



## kūhaku (Dec 19, 2019)

Not all that important but for anyone who wants to understand the scale, it's just a graph. It's misleading by having the origin visually in the center, when in reality the origin is in the bottom left.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Dec 19, 2019)

Judge Holden said:


> Hmm...something does seem to be up with the system. I answered as honestly as I could and the browser froze for like ten minutes before producing this result



You’re KoP's dad?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Dec 19, 2019)

Alternatively:


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 20, 2019)

Aberforth said:


> View attachment 1054693
> 
> Enlightened centrisexual.



What do you think sexual anticentrism would look like?

(This video clarifies what anticentrism is)








						"dOeSn'T aNtI-cEnTrIsM jUsT aVeRaGe OuT tO cEnTrIsM?"
					

NO Music by my friend Grandbeats: https://www.instagram.com/itsmegrandbeats/ https://soundcloud.com/grandbeats Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/jreg Instagra...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## PetrifiedTom (Dec 20, 2019)

Roast me!


----------



## Bad Gateway (Dec 20, 2019)

103.6% secks


----------



## Monolith (Dec 20, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> What do you think sexual anticentrism would look like?
> 
> (This video clarifies what anticentrism is)
> 
> ...


If it were a political compass, it would be all of the edges at once, but considering this is just 2 yes/no questions (do you want to fuck men/do you want to fuck women), it's just all the corners.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Dec 20, 2019)

Did anybody else get a result like this? Mine looks different from all the others


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Dec 20, 2019)

*Your sexual orientation is 75% heterosexual, 78.6% homosexual, which places you in the bisexual quadrant.*

I am apparently over 153% sexual. Seems accurate enough to me.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Dec 21, 2019)

I think that this is the first time in my entire life that I've been surrounded by my Bisexual brethren. Like, I don't want any special rights for switch hitting, could we move the B&T away from The G & L? I assume the bi's will still be able to come to the clubhouse, but fuck those tranny nuts for trying to act like Bisexuality is the steeping stone to fucking unwashed troon as because "DURR HURR BUT YOU LIKE WOMEN AND MEN, INCEL GALAVORAGGRAMETER, FUCK MY UNWASHED TROON ASS NOWNOWNOWNOW!"


----------



## PaiPai (Dec 22, 2019)

*Your sexual orientation is 7.1% heterosexual, 89.3% homosexual*
Hmm. Accurate.
There is one thing that is off. This says I am only 96.4% sexual. I know I am more than that.


----------



## canadiancxnt (Dec 23, 2019)

43.8% sexual is too much to handle.


----------



## Easton daniels (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## queerape (Dec 31, 2019)

I am a woman, and Kinsey Scale wise I'd call myself a 2. I have the more than occassional fantasy or attraction to another woman, but mostly I prefer men because that feels more intense to me and I prefer intensity in general. All of the relationships I've been in were with men too.  It's weird as i think I could maybe be a 4 if I feared intensity or had  risk averse personality, but Im a total thrill seeker and men are more thrilling to me.  In general I have identified as nearly everything but asexual or lesbian, I think bisexual, pansexual, heteroflexible and androphillic work for me, I've even called myself functionally straight as I probably will only date men as I have more options available in tht department anyways.  If you called me queer i'd say yeah i am, if you called me straight I would say sure too. I feel I'm kinda both and neither at the same time.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 31, 2019)

I am STRAIGHT. This damn test is for HOMOS. This test is nothing but a bunch of LIES.


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Dec 31, 2019)

(Actually got 100% hetero, 3.6% homo. The question about finding men attractive didn't allow for appreciating male features either in the abstract, or professionally as an artist.)


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Dec 31, 2019)

Yeah I could have told you that.
And I'm 146.4% sexual. Look at me go.


Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> What do you think sexual anticentrism would look like?


You aren't allowed to sexually fantasize a moderate amount about both women an men.


----------



## Nauseated Courgi (Dec 31, 2019)

I find it hilarious how most people's result on the test isn't 100% of one orientation. There's always just that percentage of the opposite sexuality because they sometimes fantasize about fucking a man or wondered what it would be like to be with a woman.


----------



## polonium (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm answered honestly and I'm kinda more surprised I'm not way over on the homo scale.
I guess watching X Files as a teenager and finding Gillian Anderson attractive disqualified me from being 100% homo


----------



## Yamma Damma (Jan 1, 2020)

I answered as honestly as I could. I'm well into the hetero corner but not on the far edge. Not surprising since the thought of being with the same sex crossed my mind in college but never got further than that. (Plus I found a guy who's not only attractive but tolerates my smoking habit so I'm GOOD right now.)


----------



## Captain Communism (Jan 1, 2020)

I don't understand the Sex Ed people who made this. Perhaps the Majority of Tumblr was behind this test all along.


----------



## research (Jan 2, 2020)

*None Surprise*


----------



## FuckedUp (Jan 2, 2020)

I remember some sexuality test that showed two pictures of the same gender (alternated between men and women) and had you select the more attractive. Can't find it now, though.


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jan 2, 2020)

PaiPai said:


> View attachment 1064052
> *Your sexual orientation is 7.1% heterosexual, 89.3% homosexual*
> Hmm. Accurate.
> There is one thing that is off. This says I am only 96.4% sexual. I know I am more than that.



I got your extra 3.6% BIG GAY


----------



## PaiPai (Jan 2, 2020)

dotONION said:


> I got your extra 3.6% BIG GAY


And I will be taking that 3.6% back.


----------



## Zaryiu (Jan 13, 2020)

Completely at bottom right (can't post pic because stuck on device that can't use the attach files feature) (I took the test because i was curious to see what bullshit was involved in it)


----------



## Slimy Time (Jan 13, 2020)

0% desire to catch the fuck flu, so that's something I guess.


WeeMars said:


> I am STRAIGHT. This damn test is for HOMOS. This test is nothing but a bunch of LIES.


Therefore anything you masturbate to is a woman, checkmate faggots.


----------



## Overly Serious (Jan 13, 2020)

I notice that there are questions which seem to divide between people just wanting sex with same sex and people wanting relationships with same sex. Not many but there's an element of this. I wonder how they factor that in. Is it that if you respond positively to the relationship orientated same sex ones that's just one more indication for homosexuality or does it somewhat divide between fetishists and actual homosexuals. Probably better explained with an example. There are people who get deep into the trans movement who are essentially straight (I think) but end up fetishizing being used for sex by men in their new identity as a woman. They fantasize about being super-sluts and bimbos and all that crap. Is such a person homosexual in the same way as a manly man who happens to be gay is? And is being a top a different orientation than being a bottom in some sense? Because they actually want different things.


----------



## Super Color Up (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm firmly convinced this is the result of staying up way too late and cramming for Gender Studies™. There's a ton of differing factors that don't immediately default to relationships or sex. Like boyish, short haircuts on girls, pink hair on guys, feminine features such as wider hips, girls with masculine details like pronounced muscles because they work out or have good genes, and so on. 

Maybe I'm 89.3% homo because I can appreciate a girl that can chuck me through a wall. Maybe I'm 67.9% straight because of a guys fat ass and thick thighs and slim upper body.

Sexuality isn't some rigid benchmark, for fuck's sake.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 13, 2020)

If you need a test to tell whether you're a faggot or cishet, then you're definitely a fag.
That said, just like muh political compass...


----------



## The Un-Clit (Jan 13, 2020)

This chart is rather fucked up. I'd consider anything rated 75% heterosexual 32% homosexual to be BISEXUAL but instead it puts me right in the centre of the hetero grid. (And somehow, 107% sexual. LOL)

It's far too simplistic: it talks shit on the Kinsey scale, yet all it really is is the Kinsey scale with intensity modifiers, incorrectly mapped to a grid generating skewed results far less accurate then the 'simplistic' Kinsey scale.


----------



## Surf and TERF (Jan 14, 2020)

Almost completely in the upper left. 

I sometimes fantasize about the idealized heterosexual marriage and the secure feeling of a strong partner who takes on the role of a provider, but I’m not sure if straight relationships work that well in reality. I wonder if it is just an idea derived from fiction. 

The main issue is that can’t turn that desire into sexual attraction towards a man. I can’t relax around them and I’ve ever felt comfortable with the idea of being a domestic wife. I’m too restless to stay in the house all day.


----------



## Overly Serious (Jan 15, 2020)

Surf and TERF said:


> I sometimes fantasize about the idealized heterosexual marriage and the secure feeling of a strong partner who takes on the role of a provider, but I’m not sure if straight relationships work that well in reality. I wonder if it is just an idea derived from fiction.



I think it can. I hope it can. I think the biggest problem these days is commitment is lacking. Plenty of men, myself included, would be happy to take on the role of provider-protector. Would feel good doing so. But divorce is easy these days, opportunities for infidelity served 24/7 on your phone. Any man who wants to provide those things (I should think) would need an equal level of loyalty returned to them. And it's just hard to find that these days. Everybody wants everything in life with no compromise. The need to love and protect someone on the part of a man isn't necessarily even a sexual one. We feel the same way about our kids. It's emotional. And consequently sexual desire can be independent of commitment but the supportive / protective aspect is shot dead by betrayal.



Surf and TERF said:


> The main issue is that can’t turn that desire into sexual attraction towards a man. I can’t relax around them and I’ve ever felt comfortable with the idea of being a domestic wife. I’m too restless to stay in the house all day.



I don't think you would have to be at home all day. Even if raising kids, I'd as a husband expect my wife to take them out places, have hobbies and interests of her own. The main thing, I think, returns back to my first point. If you have someone you can trust, then you aren't threatened by independence and don't really need much more than some modest domestic support and emotional availability. But after so many bad experiences you begin to wonder if there's anyone who actually still values marriage as what it was out there.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jan 17, 2020)

The gay test from drawn together was more reliable than this shit


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## The Real Fizzicist (Jan 17, 2020)

Seems about right. This test has the same 4 questions repeated about 3 times each. Which is pretty dumb


----------



## Banditotron (Jan 17, 2020)

what kind of faggot would have to answer anything but "double yes" to every question


----------



## Menotyou (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't need to take this test.

I like penises, no test needed to tell me that.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jan 20, 2020)

*35.7% heterosexual, 0% homo*


----------



## unit2013 (Jan 20, 2020)

This is one of the worst tests I've ever seen. It's 15 questions that all boil down to "do you like men?" Or "do you like women?" 

If this test is telling anyone anything about themselves they don't already know I'd have concerns for that person's mental ability.


----------



## glossdrop (Jan 20, 2020)

Lol what a shitty test. It's like an even more meaningless and autistic version of the Myers-Briggs test but with an exceptional political compass to show other tards.

There's literally nothing new you would discover about yourself from this test in the 15 questions provided. You need professional help if you can't come to terms with your sexuality on your own.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jan 25, 2020)

My index finger is no more longer than my ring finger.

Wait, so what do the x-values signify? The y-values?


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Mar 15, 2020)

Menotyou said:


> I don't need to take this test.



Seriously, with four whole outcomes like this, anyone who needs a free online test to tell them where they lie has a lot more issues going on than where they lean sexually.


----------



## Lost send help (Mar 18, 2020)

I mean I can't say I’m shocked but also those questions where pretty narrow, also those percentages don’t make sense


----------



## kūhaku (Mar 18, 2020)

Lost send help said:


> I mean I can't say I’m shocked but also those questions where pretty narrow, also those percentages don’t make sense
> View attachment 1193213





kūhaku said:


> View attachment 1059025
> Not all that important but for anyone who wants to understand the scale, it's just a graph. It's misleading by having the origin visually in the center, when in reality the origin is in the bottom left.


----------



## Mike R (Mar 19, 2020)

Coldgrip said:


> Hah, I can't be gay, I've been vaccinated against it.


As I understand it, vaccinations cause autism...


----------

